# Copper rises to 28-month high as dollar tumbles on federal gov't stimulus



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

FYI, 
Copper is going to go through the roof today. Our dollar value has dropped due to the New Federal Government Stimulus Plan. The Copper mills are saying a significant copper increase will be implemented tonight.

The comex is going to go over 4 today. 
Attached is a article from Bloomberg News: 
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-11-04/copper-rises-to-28-month-high-as-dollar-tumbles-on-fed-stimulus.html


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

If copper is up, and the dollar is down, scrapping would be a moot point. You will just get more money, that is worth less. My prices are up. I paid $ 5.57 a piece for 1" copper mip's, that's wholesale.:furious:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Good thing we rescued Afghanistan they hold a ********* copper reserve. You think we would get a discount


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm glad I bought by the bundle when 1/2" type L was at $0.80/ft about a year ago :thumbup:

Also, I primarily use pex, so copper prices effect my ability to compete much less. I do take a small hit on the fittings though.

Oil is about to skyrocket again as well. Everybody in the western world is gonna feel that one


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

(1) 2" COPPER MALE ADAPT

(1) 2" ST. 90 

both pressure, $32.16


----------

